# Has anyone bought from Profeel/PMI digital?



## sdiva1982 (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anyone bought from Profeel/PMI digital? What is your experience with them?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2015)

I have, along with many thousands of others. They are a authorized Canon Dealer.

I had no issues with the lens I bought.


----------



## sdiva1982 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## dcm (Feb 11, 2015)

Just fine on a recent purchase of mine on a CPW street price deal. i haven't had to test their service after the sale so I can't speak to that.


----------

